
Show HN: Techstarts.io – jobs for new grads in tech - alecrodgers
https://www.techstarts.io
======
alecrodgers
Hey everyone, creator of techstarts.io here. I created techstarts.io to make
it easier to find jobs as a new grad. I myself am currently applying to new
grad positions and decided to create this to help others in the same situation
(if you're working at a company that is hiring new grads would love to hear
from you!).

